# Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee



## Michael Horn (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Boardies,

habe im Forum viel über den Balaton gelesen.

Fahre nächstes Wochenende für 3 Wochen an den Balaton. Wir haben ein Haus mit Ufergrundestück in Balatonfenyves. 

Direkt am Garten beginnt das Wasser. Schilf beginnt ca. 10 Meter neben unserem Haus. Das Wasser ist dort etwa 120 - 150 cm tief. 

Meint ihr es lohnt sich, abends die Grundrute mit Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen auszuwerfen. 

Wie stehen die Chancen auf Aal oder Zander. 

Würdet Ihr ganze Köfis oder Fischfetzen verwenden? 

Falls Fischfetzen, dann Kopf oder Schwanzteil?  


Danke für Euere Tips. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Barosz (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Also das Zanderangeln kannst du dort vergessen. Den Zander fängst du am besten im tiefen Wasser, zwischen Tihany und dem Südufer, wo das Wasser auch tief ist. Im flachen Wasser, wo der Grund auch sicherlich schlammig ist, fängst du nichts. Karpfen kannst du überall fangen, sicherlich auch dort, wo du hin willst. Ja und Aal? Kein Plan. Bin kein Aalexperte^^


----------



## antonio (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*



Barosz schrieb:


> Also das Zanderangeln kannst du dort vergessen. Den Zander fängst du am besten im tiefen Wasser, zwischen Tihany und dem Südufer, wo das Wasser auch tief ist. Im flachen Wasser, wo der Grund auch sicherlich schlammig ist, fängst du nichts. Karpfen kannst du überall fangen, sicherlich auch dort, wo du hin willst. Ja und Aal? Kein Plan. Bin kein Aalexperte^^



vergessen kann er es nicht auch dort fängt man zander.
die von dir angegebene zander stelle ist zwar richtig und richtig gut,das heißt aber lange nicht, daß man woanders nicht fängt(eigene erfahrung).
ich hab da immer ganze köfis(ukelei) genommen geht für zander und aal gleichermaßen.
gute aalstellen sind meist dort wo die kleinen kanäle oder flüßchen in den balaton münden.

gruß antonio


----------



## Barosz (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Aber ich galub nicht, dass man eine Zander am Schilffgürtel fangen kann. Aber aussschließen kann mans natürlich nicht. Ich würde es dann eher im Bootshafen versuchen, wenn es da einen in der Nähe gibt.


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Wir haben auch ein Boot und können raus fahren, das werde ich bestimmt auch machen. Bin nicht das erste mal dort und habe auch schon Zander gefangen. 

Das man dort Karpfen fangen kann, ist mir auch bekannt. Ca. 200 Meter geradeaus den Garten raus auf dem See ist ne kleine Schilfkante, dort fingen letztes Jahr die Einheimischen jede Menge Karpfen. Zwar keine Riesen, aber gefangen haben sie. 

Meine Frage war, ob es sich lohnt, am Abend beim Grillen von Gaten aus ne Rute an den Schilfgürtel zu legen, da es dort wie bereits erwähnt nur sehr flach ist. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## antonio (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Wir haben auch ein Boot und können raus fahren, das werde ich bestimmt auch machen. Bin nicht das erste mal dort und habe auch schon Zander gefangen.
> 
> Das man dort Karpfen fangen kann, ist mir auch bekannt. Ca. 200 Meter geradeaus den Garten raus auf dem See ist ne kleine Schilfkante, dort fingen letztes Jahr die Einheimischen jede Menge Karpfen. Zwar keine Riesen, aber gefangen haben sie.
> 
> ...



ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, daß die fische abends wenns ruhiger wird auch in ufernähe kommen.
mit dem "flach" brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen, da der ganze balaton flach ist.wenn du ein echolot hast nimms mal spaßenshalber mit aufs boot, du wirst sehen daß du selten über 2-3 m tiefe kommst.

gruß antonio


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Aale wirst dort nicht fangen. Hatte jedenfalls keine in 2 Wochen.
Zander, Hechte und riesen Welse und Doebel wist dort mit Koederfischmontage angeln. Egal ob Du vom Boot oder Ufer angeln gehst. Auto solltest aber sicher parken. Einfache Grundmontage,wenn noetig mit AUFTRIEB.


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Ist eigentlich in Ungarn der lebende Kofi erlaubt?


----------



## Barosz (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich in Ungarn der lebende Kofi erlaubt?


 
Ist doch egal. Wer will dich schon da kontrollieren?
Ich hab selber beobachtet wie die Einheimischen auf Lebenden geangelt haben... oder war das der Wind, der Die Fische zappeln ließ?^^|uhoh:


----------



## antonio (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich in Ungarn der lebende Kofi erlaubt?



jo is erlaubt


----------



## antonio (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*



Barosz schrieb:


> Ist doch egal. Wer will dich schon da kontrollieren?
> Ich hab selber beobachtet wie die Einheimischen auf Lebenden geangelt haben... oder war das der Wind, der Die Fische zappeln ließ?^^|uhoh:



die kontrollen haben in den letzte jahren zugenommen.
wenn ich mich an die regeln halte passiert auch nix.
die kontrolleure dort sind recht freundlich greifen aber auch durch wenn man sich nicht an die regeln hält.

gruß antonio


----------



## DamJam (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Da will ich doch auch mal paar Fragen stellen, um meine Chancen auf einen Zander zu vergrößern. Wo kann man sie denn am besten fangen? Also am Schifgürtle ist es möglich, aber ein wirklich guter Fangplatz ist das nicht. Was haltet ihr von Häfen für Segelboote. Also nicht alzu große Häfen (z.B. der in Balatonlelle).... da darf man ja annehmen, dass das Wasser etwas teifer ist. Sind solche Häfen ein guter Platz für den Zanderfang? Oder sind doch die Molen besser? Einfach ans Ende der Mole und den Köder 50 m Richtugn Seemitte werfen....|uhoh:

Aale müsste man ja auch an den Molen fangen können. Da sich die Aale zwischen den Steinen verstecken können. Wenn man abends oder nachts den Köfi oder Tauwurm paar Meter von der Mole auswirft, kann man doch eigentlich mit einem Aal vllt sogar mit einem Zander rechnen... oder? |supergri

Gruß DamJam #h


----------



## DamJam (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Da hab ich noch etwas vergessen. hat jemand vllt ne Tiefenkarte vom Balaton... wenn ja, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand die per Mail oder sonst wie zusenden könnte :vik:

Gruß Damjam #h


----------



## Essoxfan (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*



> Köfi oder Tauwurm paar Meter von der Mole auswirft


Mit Wurm brauchstes gar net zu versuchen, da fängste echt nur Weißfische, ich fahr jetzt seit 17 Jahren nach Ungarn, immer das gleiche! :q

Auf Aal würde ich dir deshalb nen kleinen Köfi empfehlen, den du auf Grund legst, aber wenn du Pech hast, fängste vll. ach ne Wasserschlange, alles schon in den 17 Jahren vorgekommen! |uhoh:

Wir sind immer in Kesztheley, aber seitdem die nen Hafen und ne Strandprominade hinten am ehemaligen Strand gebaut ham, geh ich net mehr so viel zum Fischen! #h

Dann viel Erfolg, und nen schönen Urlaub, 

mfg

Essoxfan

PS: Ich hab auch in den 17 Jahren noch keinen großen Zander gefangen, alles nur Wolgazander, und die werden ja net wirklich groß! :vik:

edit: Hm, Tiefenkarte hab ich jetzt keine gefunden! Aber ich kann dir sagen, die tiefeste Stelle ist 12,5 meter tief, da fährt ne Fähre, dann isses in Tihany noch 3-4 Meter tief, soweit ich weiß, sonst ist der Balaton doch komplett flach, mir hat mal jemand gesagt, wenn ich wöllte, könnte ich durchlaufen!


----------



## hoffi1983 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Meine Familie und ich fahren auch beinahe jedes Jahr an den Balaton.In die Nähe von Keszhtely (bestimmt falsch geschrieben). 
Fahren dort mit dem Boot raus um gezielt auf Aal zu Angeln, ca 250m raus, Boot festmachen, einfache Posenmontage mit Knicklicht dran und losgehts. Als Köder dienen diese winzigen Würmer die es in den Angelläden dort zu kaufen gibt, haben es mit Tauwürmern probiert aber die wollten sie nicht. Auch mit Köfi konnten wir in all den Jahren keine Aale fangen. Bewährt haben sich wirklich nur diese kleinen Mistwürmer. Gefangen wurden ausnahmslos gute (von 60cm-ca 90cm) Spitzkopfaale. Pro Abend sind schon ein paar drin wenn es gut läuft. Man hat natürlich auch Beifang in Form von (Zwerg)-Welsen und Brassen aber das macht das Angeln ja auch kurzweilig.
LG Hoffi


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Hallo nochmal, 

ich selbst fahre auch schon einige Jahre an den Balaton. Wir sind immer in Balatonfenyves. Dort haben wir ein Seegrundstück, wo ich Quasi aus dem Garten fischen kann.  

In der Gegend um Balatonfenyves kann man etwa 800 - 1000 Meter weit rauslaufen. Dann wird das Wasser tiefer (bis max. 4 Meter). Ich war auch schon mit nem Einheimischen draussen und habe Zander gefangen. Er sagte mir, dass Du dort überall Zander fangen kannst, musst nur schauen, dass Du eine Stelle findest, wo der Boden nicht schlammig ist. Wenn Du den richtigen Platz kannst Du auch einige Zander fangen.

Wir haben dieses Jahr ein Boot, wo ich sicherlich das eine oder andere mal raus fahren werde. 

Nur kann man ja nicht jeden Tag zum Fischen raus auf den See....... ist ja schließlich ein Familienurlaub...... daher die Fragen bzgl. dem Fischen aus dem Garten im Flachwasser.

Mfg Michael


----------



## Jagl (8. September 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Hallo Michael 

Ich würde 5-10cm lange Weißfische verwenden.



         Mfg Jagl


----------



## fishcatcher99 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Jo, frühe antwort


----------



## klosterangler14 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Hallo kann man da auch hechte oder schöne Barsche fangen???


----------



## klosterangler14 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

kann man dort auch mit wobblern vom ufer aus fische fangen????


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

Was willste denn sonst fangen?|kopfkrat

Ja ,kann man, wenn die Rapfen in Ufernähe rauben.:m


----------



## klosterangler14 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Aal und Zanderangeln am Plattensee*

ich würde ganz gerne hecht und barsch fangen wenn welche drin sind und halt was sonst noch so an raubfisch drin ist.
Außer dem würde ich auch gerne Weißfisch fangen#6


----------

